# LG Hecto Laser TV Can Do 100-inch Images from 22 Inches Away



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: BigPictureBigSound


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

The other stuff is cool, but I'd love to see it get even a portion of "1,000,000:1 dynamic contrast ratio". Good contrast ratio is reallllllllllly important!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

The key there is "dynamic" which means they use a different formula for the calculation. Works out to much less than plane old "X:X *contrast* ratio." I hate the way companies feel they have to muddy up the water just to make a sale.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Any other info as to pricing, light output, user changeable bulbs, bulb life etc? Wonder if it is more efficient like LEDS to cut the electric bill down...


----------

